# YAB - yet another box



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I made this box for my wife. The box itself is made from 1/4" Jatoba with a 1/4" Maple top. Bottom is lined with cork. The lid is lined with blue velvet. 1/4" box joints. Tray is made from 1/8" Maple with black velvet lining. 1/8" box joints. Joints were cut on a router table with an Incra LS positioner. Top was carved on a small AL extrusion CNC router with 90 deg V-bit. Design was done with Affinity Designer, CAM with F-Engrave. Wood was finished with an oil based polyurethane wiped on.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

"A man's got to know his limitations!" - _Dirty Harry_

I REALLY admire people who can do work like this. I am content in my inability to pay close attention to detail, so I work within my own bubble of _"good enough for government work."_

I can build, and have built beautiful redwood decks, patio covers, etc. People tell me how magnificent they are, and all *I* can see is the glaring errors that I made during the construction process. But don't ask me to build a grand piano or a fine wooden jewelry box. I just don't seem to have it in me, to pay THAT much attention to fine detail. I could build a great vehicle for a zombie apocalypse or a Mad Max movie set, but don't ask me to make a Ferrari for you!

This is why I am going to get into metal art and such moving into 2020. LARGE metal yard art sculptures and wind spinners that are formed and welded, with bearings and levers, and gears and such, but nothing that even comes close to the level of precision needed to build something like a pocket watch! 

For the wood and other projects, I guess my accuracy is held hostage by the level of precision my CNC router is capable of producing. Beyond that, I just don't have the patience to do the REALLY impressive stuff. I have always been able to impress people who cannot do what I do, but the REAL pros just yawn and give me a polite nod for my efforts. I feel like the kid who built the really cool go kart from an apple crate, rolling by the garage that builds Formula One dragsters.

You guys ... I wish I was 40 years younger, so I could apprentice under you, and _really learn_ how to do something WORTHY of actual praise, but alas, I must be content to have done something more than stare at the walls, even if my work will never win any awards.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Phil! I'm sure she loved it, too.

What did you use to affix the velvet and cork?

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful looking box Phil


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, Phil! I'm sure she loved it, too.
> 
> What did you use to affix the velvet and cork?
> 
> David


Thanks. The cork is self stick shelf liner. The velvet is just "friction fit". Here's how I do it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW!!!...
That is so nice...
I know your wife will treasure it...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> The velvet is just "friction fit". Here's how I do it.


Well done on the instructions!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That is a beautiful box Phil, & very neatly done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Phil. I'm envious of your ability, especially with the 1/8 inch material.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice work Phil, so delicate.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done, beautiful grain and good job on the lining too. I do the same way you did on the cloth, best way I have found.
Herb


----------

